# Take me under your wing?



## NightmareEyes (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi. Newbie here. 

So I've been interested in roleplay for a while now. I just haven't really had anyone to really do it with, and I've always been a little nervous about reaching out. I've just had this fear about ruining the experience for someone else. By not being good enough or spoiling the moment. That sort of thing.

But I hear everyone here's pretty nice. And I get that my fear is a little irrational. So basically this is me asking if anyone's willing to help me out? Show me the ropes and all that? I'm ready and willing to do whatever you'd like.

Thanks!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 24, 2021)

Hiya there! Well, if you'd like, I can offer my services in the attempt of helping you know more about RP. I have about a few years experience, so I can show you the ropes, whichever pace you prefer!


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 24, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Hiya there! Well, if you'd like, I can offer my services in the attempt of helping you know more about RP. I have about a few years experience, so I can show you the ropes, whichever pace you prefer!


Thanks! I'd love that.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Thanks! I'd love that.


Alrighty! Would you like to hear it here, or in a private conversation? Your choice there pal!


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 24, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Alrighty! Would you like to hear it here, or in a private conversation? Your choice there pal!


A conversation, I guess? I don't really have a preference though, as long as you're fine with it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> A conversation, I guess? I don't really have a preference though, as long as you're fine with it.


Very well! We shall explain it through a dm, to keep the thread more clean in case anyone else offers advice.


----------



## Luminouscales (Jan 25, 2021)

We could set up a nice scenario and a concept for roleplaying that I could accompany you through, if you were to be willing for that in the future; I'm quite good at this ^^


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 25, 2021)

Luminouscales said:


> We could set up a nice scenario and a concept for roleplaying that I could accompany you through, if you were to be willing for that in the future; I'm quite good at this ^^


Sure! Sounds cool. Someone else has already set up a scenario with me, but I'm eager to take you up on that offer.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello there! As a newcomer, I highly recommend joining Safe For Work (SFW) roleplays, and get connected with furs who care about your safety, especially if you are a minor. I would like to promote my discord server, Easy Times, and invited you to come and check it out for yourself. If you like more info, you can read up on this post. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/easy-times-roleplay-server-now-open.1673175/


----------



## Mambi (Feb 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Hi. Newbie here.
> 
> So I've been interested in roleplay for a while now. I just haven't really had anyone to really do it with, and I've always been a little nervous about reaching out. I've just had this fear about ruining the experience for someone else. By not being good enough or spoiling the moment. That sort of thing.
> 
> ...



Certainly! PM me anytime and we can play. You seem pretty good at it though, so I doubt there;s much for me to teach.  <_giggles and waves>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 24, 2021)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hello there! As a newcomer, I highly recommend joining Safe For Work (SFW) roleplays, and get connected with furs who care about your safety, especially if you are a minor. I would like to promote my discord server, Easy Times, and invited you to come and check it out for yourself. If you like more info, you can read up on this post. https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/easy-times-roleplay-server-now-open.1673175/


I'll be sure to check it out! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Certainly! PM me anytime and we can play. You seem pretty good at it though, so I doubt there;s much for me to teach.  <_giggles and waves>_


Thank you! I'll definitely take you up on the offer! Sometime soon, anyway. Right now I'm trying to take a little bit of a break to focus on writing a story of mine. Get a little bit of momentum behind it, y'know? But yeah, I look forward to it! <smiles and waves back>


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> I'll be sure to check it out! Thanks for the advice!



I have a server for roleplaying, but I also 1v1 roleplay. Right now in my server my character is Godzilla sized and rampaging through a city.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 24, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a server for roleplaying, but I also 1v1 roleplay. Right now in my server my character is Godzilla sized and rampaging through a city.


Cool. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Cool. Sounds interesting.



It is, now it's an AU. Meaning it's not "canon" to my lore, or meaning that Amanda was never a giant rampaging Italian witch lady. She's just a psychic Italian witch lady, but the point of the roleplay is to have fun and have a "what if?" scenario. Playing off Amanda's megalomania to where she is this uber threat. 

We do have normal roleplays in my RP Bunker's sister server, but we have to get everyone to agree on the plot first which is a pain.


----------

